# My son did it!!!!



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm so happy and proud my boy past his test in Tae Kwon Do and is now a Green Belt.  He could have taken the test last May but he didn't feel he was ready so he took the test on Monday. I was afraid he wouldn't break the board he had to do a back turn side kick and the guy was only holding the board with one hand. Andreas took three kicks at and didn't break it the instructure told him to take 5 and collect himself. She is a 7th degree Grand Master. While you could see the detrmation on Andreas face when he went back out there. He kicked that board so hard that it splintered and the one piece almost hit the wall 5ft away. Everyones faces just dropped at that. It was awsome.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! Give your son a high five for me, but make sure he doesn't break your hand


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

WAY TO GO! Keep up the great work!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Now, that's determination! Very nice!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

That is so freakin cool, Sharon. I would have loved to have seen that. Reminds me of something out of Karate Kid.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you guys. It was really neat to see that determination in him. I have some pictures it just takes sooo long to upload wiht dial up. I will try to get them on here tommorrow. I didn't get one of the board breaking as I thought that it was distracting him.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

This type of thing is good for self disipline too.Tell him I said congrats..


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

That is great! Tell him we said congratulations!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow CONGRATS!


----------



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

Is your son enrolled at the World Tae Kwon Do Academy of Minnesota? I used to be a blackbelt there. Ahhh the days of Tae Kwon Do.... Well, congrats to your son.. he did good.


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Cool! Congratulations to Andreas!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

konked said:


> Is your son enrolled at the World Tae Kwon Do Academy of Minnesota? I used to be a blackbelt there. Ahhh the days of Tae Kwon Do.... Well, congrats to your son.. he did good.


NO he is enrolled at the Walker School of Tae Kwon Do. Do you know where Wlaker is? Do you know the Brant's? Where is MN did you live?


----------



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

MY MIKADO said:


> NO he is enrolled at the Walker School of Tae Kwon Do. Do you know where Wlaker is? Do you know the Brant's? Where is MN did you live?


I lived in Saint Paul. Sorry for such a late reply.

I had a rival from the Walker School.. when going to the Junior Olympics him and I competed in every tournament leading up to it, so i know of the school, but i've never been to Walker, MN. I haven't practiced Tae Kwon Do officially in quite some time, so i'm sure i have no clue who the Brant's are lol.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh okay. Well Grand Master Spensor and Grand Master Cindy Brant started the Schools in Bemidji and Walker, MN. They are having a touramnet this weekend but I lost track of time and didn't get the day off plus kinda strapped for cash so my son isn't going to compete at this one but I told him diffinitly the spring one I would be ready for.


----------

